# große Map



## Lulumann6 (25. Mai 2007)

hallo ich will ein 2D bauspiel programmieren, und nun steh ich vor dem problem meine map irgendwie in zahlen auszudrücken (zur kollisionsabfrage und zum zeichnen). also wollte ich die ganzen zahlen einfach in ein array speichern, nur steht jede dieser zahlen im array für eine eine fläche von 10 x 10 pixel, also ist mein array sehr groß, so groß, dass mir mein compiler sagt "code to large". kann mir da irgendjemand weiterhelfen, oder einen ganz anderen ansatz vorschlagen?
hier ein sehr kleiner teil meiner map: 

```
private byte[][] map = {{1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1},
                           {1,1,1,1,1,1,3,3},
                           {1,1,2,2,1,1,3,3},
                           {1,1,2,2,1,1,3,3},
                           {1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1}}
```


----------



## Beni (25. Mai 2007)

Schreib die Daten in einer eigenen Datei (kein java-File, sondern z.B. eine Text-Datei), lies und interpretier die Datei, wenn das Programm startet.

Vorteil: praktisch unbeschränkt Grösse der Levels, und man kann die Level auch sehr leicht austauschen.

Nachteil: Der Code zum lesen musst du noch schreiben.


----------



## Lulumann6 (25. Mai 2007)

die idee finde ich geil, da hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können...
 aufjedenfall ist mir glaube ich geholfen


----------

